# Hi & feel trapped



## EmE (Feb 24, 2021)

First I would like to say hi to everyone. I've been searching google for info and not had much luck but came across this forum.
I'm at the point where I just don't know what to do to get a divorce but I'm sure I'm not the only one so I will keep this brief, read previous threads and hopefully get to know some of you and maybe find some in the same position as me.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome to TAM -- sorry that you are here due to a divorce.
Others can I'm sure give you more details, but the first thing you should be doing is get your financial records together, and go to a solicitor to find out the details and plan for your divorce.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

It is unusual to find a situation on here that others haven’t been through already. There is a lot of experienced knowledge here gained at personal cost. You’ll find what your looking for or at least a direction to head to find it


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Why do you "feel trapped" ??


----------

